# Roasted Beetroot, Feta Mint Mousse or Cottage Cheese or Ricotta



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 19, 2012)

Written by: Margaux Cintrano

This spring sheer delight can be prepared the traditional Mediterranean way with Feta Cheese and Mint, or with Ricotta & Mint or with Cottage Cheese and Mint ...

Thessaloniki is a hellenic mecca and known for its terrific appetisers, called Mezedes, Meze in Arabic, Antipasti in Italian and Tapas in Spanish. This port on the northern Aegean Sea is well known for its fresh mussels and taverns featuring their national beverage ouzo.

This salad was shared on a cobblestone lane in an ancient flour mill turned tavern.The owner
just overjoyed to give a journalist a recipe, this salad has become a regular on our repertoire. It is colorful, healthy, made in a jif and stunning as well as versatile. Can suit low fat too, with cottage cheese fat free or ricotta low fat ... 


Roasted Beets with Feta Mint Mousse ( can be made with Ricotta or Cottage Cheese or Greek Yogurt as well )

For 2 to 4:

250 ml. E.V.oliveoil
2 cups fresh mint leaves chopped finely
1 cup fresh parsley chopped finely
crumbled Feta cheese - 2 cups ( or Ricotta and / or Cottage Cheese ) 
1 tblsp chopped seeded serrano chili pepper 
1 garlic clove minced
3 tblsps fresh lemon juice squeezed
8 small beetroots 
1/4 tsp coarse kosher salt
1/8 tsp black freshly grounded pepper
*** ALUMINUM FOIL 
***Vinaigrette to follow below recipe instructions 

1) mix the cheese with the herbs, then whisk ingredients for Mousse in blender or food processor and refrigerate to firm up for 3 hours
2) rub washed and dried beets with olive oil, kosher salt and black pepper
3) wrap each beet in a sheet of aluminum foil which has been rubbed with olive oil and bake at 350 Fahrenheit or 180 centigrade degrees 50 to 60 minutes until tender.
4) when ready a room temperature: peel and quarter each beet without going through the bottom
5) place some mousse inside each beet 
6) place 2 beets on each plate and put the Vinaigrette as follows:

2 tsp Dijon
2 tsp honey
salt and pepper
1/2 cup EV olive oil

*** whisk all ingredients and drizzle over beets.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

This is delicious and low calorie Ladies and Gals ( and Gents too ) ... It works with Cottage cheese, Yogurt style of choice, Ricotta or Feta Cheese or Goat cheese ...
Lovely ... take my word for it ... 

Have a great wkend.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2012)

That sounds really interesting.

You wrote, "1) whisk ingredients for Mousse in blender or food processor and refrigerate to firm up for 3 hours"

Would that be all the ingredients listed above the beets?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

*@ Tax lady: Whisk the Cheese prior to putting in FP or Blender*



taxlady said:


> That sounds really interesting.
> 
> You wrote, "1) whisk ingredients for Mousse in blender or food processor and refrigerate to firm up for 3 hours"
> 
> Would that be all the ingredients listed above the beets?


 

Tax Lady,

Good Morning Sunday ...

Sorry, I had actually wanted to correct this sentence, however, it was too late after I proof read the recipe ... 

Just, whisk by hand or combine and blend with a mixer prior to putting in a Food Processor or Blender ... 

This beetroot recipe is lovely --- you can also, choose a salad dressing or vinaigrette that u prefer ... It is very versatile ...

I like it with Feta, however, I have also made it with: Greek Yogurt, Ricotta and Cottage Cheese ... or Farmer´s Cheese when in USA years ago. 

Thanks for writing.
Enjoy balance of wkend.

I have to change the CLOCKS to Daylight time !  The cellular phone and watches are done, however, need to get up on ladder for the big London clock with Roman Numerals in the kitch ... 

Margi.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Apr 4, 2012)

*Roasted Beets with Feta Mint Mousse*



Margi Cintrano said:


> Written by: Margaux Cintrano
> 
> This spring sheer delight can be prepared the traditional Mediterranean way with Feta Cheese and Mint, or with Ricotta & Mint or with Cottage Cheese and Mint ...
> 
> ...




This sounds wonderful and right up my alley.  Going to the market today and will be sure to buy the ingredients.  

Are you going to or have you already posted your homemade ricotta recipe?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Pierogi Princess,

Good Afternoon.

Firstly, thanks for trying the beetroot ... it is lovely ... with feta or ricotta ... 

Yes, Please do look in Cheeses: Home Made Ricotta ... ( Have you ever made home made Ricotta ? is the title of the thread ... ) 

I had also posted a pasta, which you may enjoy ... It is called Nathalia, my younger daughter´s favorite ...

Thanks for keeping in contact.

Buona Pasquas, Feliz Pascuas. 
Happy Holidays.

Kindest.
Margi


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2012)

We just had this as an appetizer. It was delicious, especially the mousse. I have a bunch of the mousse left over and I'm wondering if anyone can suggest something else to stuff the mousse into, not tomatoes or cucumbers, because DH doesn't like those.

I was surprised just how well that mint goes with the feta.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 16, 2012)

*@ Tax Lady: Left Over Feta Cheese*

Good Morning,

Firstly, I am pleased to hear that you and yours enjoyed the Beetroot stuffed with Mint & Feta Cheese.

Here are some ideas for the left over Feta Cheese:

1. an omelette sprinkled with a pinch of oregano and the mint with feta filling.

2. Spanakopita, the lovely Phyllo Greek spinach and feta little baked pastries.

3. A Greek Salad 

4. Tyrosalata: this is feta and mint mousse, which is a dip, and serve with warm pita chips 

5. package well the feta and in a few days; a beetroot or 2 as in recipe 

Hope all is well, have a nice day.

Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 16, 2012)

you could always use a kitchen  foil, put some slices of fresh tomato on the bottom, then a slice of feta cheese, then slices of tomato again. sprinkle kosher salt, oregano and olive oil.For those that like picantic or hot food place one hot chilly inside.  close the foil as a package and bake in the oven for half an hour, 
or grill it on the cold area of your grill. 

in greece they call this apetizer bougurdi...it is the most simple and delicious vay to bake feta trust me.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 16, 2012)

Great job Margi 

 you really know Greek cousine 

Have a nice day


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 16, 2012)

*Shrimp Saganaki Appetiser For 2*

@ Tax Lady and Souvalki, 

Firstly, Soulvaki, thanks for the lovely compliment. I love Greek regional cuisine ... 

Tax Lady: I had forgotten to post this delectable Greek Appetiser ... All you need is a fabulous bottle of dry white wine, and great company to share it with. 

I have made this baked in oven as well, as a feta parmigiana ... This is to die for ... 


10 large prawns / shrimp
Evoo
spring onion or scallion
1 green bell pepper cut julienne or golden yellow bell 
1 red bell pepper cut julienne 
1 shot glass of dry white wine
oregano - a pinch or 1 swig of fresh oregano
parsley herb fresh chopped finely
The leftover Feta Cheese with Mint
1 very ripe juicy tomato chopped finely
1 tbslp butter 

1. shell shrimp or prawns and devein however, leave heads on 
2. sauté in Evoo, the spring onion chopped finely 
3. add the minced garlic to the spring onion and sauté until golden
4. add the julienne strips of colored bell peppers to sauté until tender
5. add the chopped tomato and stir slowly
6. when the sauce constitutes a thickness, add the shrimps
7. sauté in shrimps in the sauce on low to medium heat and before they turn rose - coral in color, add the white wine ...
8. Then, place the crumbled feta mint mousse on top with a tblsp of butter
9. swirl and glaze in sauté pan and remove when the feta mousse is melting 

Serve with warm Pita, white wine and black fresh grinded pepper 

Have a nice evening.
Margi.
8.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Apr 16, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Firstly, I am pleased to hear that you and yours enjoyed the Beetroot stuffed with Mint & Feta Cheese.
> 
> ...



I had to copy and paste these suggestions to your original recipe, what great ideas as usual.  So glad to have met you and correspond with you.

Gale


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2012)

I used some of it as salad dressing for a chicken salad we had as supper tonight. I mixed it half and half with mayo. Yum.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 17, 2012)

*@ Soulvaki:  Thanks for the recipe*

Good Morning,

I apologise for not thanking you yesterday for your lovely recipe ...

It is quite interesting that Provence as well as Spain and Italia, have their versions of " pistou " also ... In Provence, they make a similar recipe with aubergine and zucchini ( corgette ), tomato and green & red bell peppers, garlic and onion, however, without the cheese. In Spain, they have a dish called Pisto Manchego ( Castilla La Mancha ) which is very similar to the Provence, French one, however, again, no cheese. 

I have written it down, and shall prepare it certainly for a weekday lunch with hot oven warmed Pita ... 

Thanks again.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 17, 2012)

@ Pie Rogi,

Thanks ... You are very sweet.


@ Tax Lady,

Chicken salad with feta and mint mousse, interesting combination ... I am pleased you enjoyed ... 

Thanks for posting the note.
Margi.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow Taxlady does that sound good, I copied your variation also.  Thanks.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Apr 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Tax Lady and Souvalki,
> 
> Firstly, Soulvaki, thanks for the lovely compliment. I love Greek regional cuisine ...
> 
> ...



This sounds wonderful also, another recipe I cannot wait to try!

Gale


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Photo: Greek Roasted Beetroot, Feta & Tzaziki*

By: Margaux Cintrano:  this delicious Greek meze, or appetiser is delightful and a meal all by itself. Photo below.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Margi, I tried your Beet/Feta Appetizer, it was wonderful.  Please keep the suggestions and wonderful recipes coming.

Your friend, 
Gale


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

*Gale: Thanks so much for your feedback*

 Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Tax Lady raved about it too ... It is delicious ... 

Many people do not like Beetroot however, I love it ... We also like Mashed Beetroot, prepared like Mashed Potatoes ... 

Thanks again for feedback. I had posted a foto, so one can see how to serve it and stuff the beet root ...

All my best for a wonderful summer,

Margi.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Aug 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, Good Morning,
> 
> Tax Lady raved about it too ... It is delicious ...
> 
> ...



Buon Giorno Margi,

Hope you are having a wonderful morning, the picture is great thanks.  I love beet root, I can plain and sweet beets, they are just about ready to harvest.  I also love to make Borscht, (I am Polish as you know), it is one of  my favorite soups.  This is my favorite time of the year when the vegetables are at their prime.  However, we had a very dry summer and our farmers are suffering.  I have no fruit at all on my apple and pear trees. :-( But, all is well, life is good.  Thanks again for your wonderful recipes.

Gale


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 7, 2012)

Pie Rogi, Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Thank you so much for beautiful letter.

I truly appreciate it.

I too like Borscht too. Actually, Charlie D. who is from The Ukrane had given me his lovely traditional recipe which I believe he posted here on D.C. 

I had not been aware that you are Polish, as a matter of fact, I thought you were Italian American ... I guess the Luca connection and your love of Pasta and Risotto. 

Cool ... We have been to Warsaw a year ago, for some dairy cattle convention, the Vet had attended ... I ran about Warsaw, and ate alot of those luscious pastries in the city´s bakeries ! 

All my best once again for a great August,
Kind regards, Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 7, 2012)

*Pie Rogi:  Classic Greek Beetroot & Walnut Salad*

  Pie Rogi,

Here is a lovely simple traditional Greek beetroot salad:

4 large beets scrubbed and peeled 

salt to taste

water to boil beets

Evoo - 4 tblsps.

Balsamic Modena Vinegar or Red Wine Vinegar ( it is taste preference ) : one tablesp.

1 small minced garlic clove

Feta cheese room temperature for sprinkling

2 dozen walnuts sprinkled on top

1) scrub beets and place in pot of cold salted water and bring to boil
2) reduce heat / flame and simmer until beets are tender 35 - 40 mins.
3) remove and drain and rinse under cold water
4) peel beets and slice into thin rounds
5) place in bowl and toss with salt, Evoo ( extra virgin olive oil ) and vinegar of choice and garlic
6) serve with crumbled chunks of Feta and the walnuts 

Delicious trio ... Enjoy,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Aug 8, 2012)

*Dearest Margi*



Margi Cintrano said:


> Pie Rogi,
> 
> Here is a lovely simple traditional Greek beetroot salad:
> 
> ...




Hello,

Yes, I am 100% Polish but have a passion for Polish, Italian, and Mediterranean foods.  Italian being my favorite, however, I am passionate about Pierogi's and sourkraut and kielbasa. (Yum)  I was just thinking about what to make for dinner, this salad and crusty bread is the answer.  Once again, thank you for the recipe and you correspondence.  I an going to look up CharlesD's recipe for Borsht.

Have a wonderful day, I am so glad to have the pleasure of your correspondence.

Gale


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

Pie Rogi,

Always a pleasure to hear from you ... The beetroot salad with walnuts would be lovely with crusty bread to dip ! a glass of chilled Prosecco, or Rosé ! 

Oh yes, please do look up Charlie D.´s  Borscht thread ... He is a whiz at it ...

Kindest and do keep in touch,
Ciao, Margi.
Have a wonderful August too.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Aug 8, 2012)

I like the way you think, I am a wine lover, and this would make a nice romantic meal, candles, wine and my hubby.  Additionally, I like the fact that it is so light and refreshing, love it.  My husband and I (especially me) try to eat well and only have fried foods once a month. I am a grilling nut, love to grill any and all proteins.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

The Vet & I are married 32 years and thus, wine, candles and romance -- if missing the intimacy and sensuality ... can get to be room mates !!!  

ha ha ha 

We enjoy each other !

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Aug 8, 2012)

I was married to my childhood sweetheart for 30 years, he passed away from ALS 9 years ago.  I am re-married to a childhood friend, go figure.  Life is funny.  But, no matter what, I try to keep the romance going.

Sincerely,
Gale


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 9, 2012)

here is one yummy baked salad with beetroots: 

500 gr. small beetroots, preferably with the leaves, cut them in two
2 tablespoons olive oil
red chili flakes
cumin seeds 2 teaspoons
200 gr. feta cheese, diced

Preheat the oven on 200 degrees Celsius.
Place the beetroots in a baking pan (without the leaves).
Heat the cumin seeds with the olive oil in a skillet until it is fried and pour on top of the beetroots.
Add salt and pepper and bake for 30 minutes. 
take the baking pan out of the oven, add the feta cubes and chili flakes , bake for another 20 minutes
Just before serving add the leaves , mix well.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 9, 2012)

Raw vegetables Salad

5 beetroots, raw, pilled
5 carrots, peeled
1 grren sour apple, cleaned and peeled
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped
1/2 olive oil
5 tablespoons white wine vinegar
salt, pepper
some parsley, fresh for decorating

Grate the beetroots, carrots and the apple, leave them to drain.

in a bowl mix the walnuts, the olive oil, the vinegar and add salt and pepper. Add the grated vegetavles in the bowl and mix well.

Sprinkle some fresh chopped parsley when serving the salad. 

i would reccomend to leave the salad for several hours, so the vegetables are going to taste better. I prepeare it in the morning and keep it in the refrigerator, we like it cold.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

*Pie Rogi: So sorry*

Pie Rogi, Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My sincere condolences.

To move on, I am a firm believer, in the old adage: Everyone is happy at the table or do not sit down !  I truly enjoy table decoration; candles, plates to mix and match, fresh flowers, wild preferably, gorgeous plating, napkin rings, stemware even for sparkling water, ambiance, and of course, the company invited ... Never a t.v. and never, arguing at the table ! 

The Vet truly appreciates having a beautiful table setting ... simplicity yet elegant and country  style blend ... 

Souvlaki was kind enough to provide some more beetroot and beet top leaf recipes for us ! 

So, I am going to try them out certainly... 

All my best for a great August,
Any vacation plans ? 

Have you emailed Charlie D. yet for the Borscht recipe ?

Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

*Souvlaki: You are Wonderful*

Souvlaki, 

Firstly, Buon Giorno, and thanks so much for the Beetroot recipes ... I love Beetroot and in Galicia, the NW of Spain, I have a white bean soup called Caldo Gallego, which incorporates beet root leaves ... They are delicious. In Galicia, they are quite indigenious to this region and are called Grelos in Galician which is very similar to Portuguese with a Latin flair ... 

The fish chowder: a thick creamy fish Soup ... this is wonderful ... I prefer your´s in all honesty, as I do not love pancetta ... 

It does provide alot of flavor, however, I do not eat very much pork as the fat content is tremendous; except for lean Prosciutto di Parma or Acorn fed Jabugo Spanish Black foot ham ... I prefer steak 100% beef and roast lamb personally ...  

However, I am going to try yours for Friday. Today I was unable to get over to the docks. 

I had to get over to the Post Office to mail some magazines over to the USA ( my Mom, older daughter and old old friends ). 

I bought 2 kilos of fresh ripe Greek Peaches, for Kadesma´s Cold Peach Soup. What a stunning Gazpacho this is ... It is not made with tomato, however, PEACHES ... aromatic bouquet ... I am making this today.

Kind regards and thanks for your email.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

*Souvlaki & Pierogi: Photos 2 Beetroot Recipes*

Souvlaki and Pie Rogi,

Here are the two photos from Thessalonikki Port, in northeast Greece where I have learnt to prepare these two recipes and have been preparing them, the same exact way. 

*** Stock Photo Courtesy of:  Hellenic Restaurant Pylos - Thessalonikki, Greece.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Raw vegetables Salad
> 
> 5 beetroots, raw, pilled
> 5 carrots, peeled
> ...


This sounds delicious. What does "...beetroots, raw, pilled" mean?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> This sounds delicious. What does "...beetroots, raw, pilled" mean?



I think she meant "peeled".


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

*Souvlaki: thanks so much for recipe*

I wish to thank you for the lovely recipe being a beetroot fan ...

Pilled ? Is this PEELED with a Typing Error ? 


Thanks,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

Tax Lady,

The photos posted are the Beetroot with walnuts and feta and the one that you enjoyed so much, beetroot with feta, tzatziki and mint ... 

Souvlaki has posted her traditional recipe for the walnut and beetroot salad, which I shall prepare tomorrow after the farmer´s market ... 

All my best, have lovely Summer,
Margaux.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I think she meant "peeled".


That's what I was wondering, but "peeled" is spelled correctly a number of other places in that recipe. I looked it up in Wiktionary and "pilled" is actually an obsolete form of the word "peeled". (It also means that your sweater got those little round things they get from wear. )


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> That's what I was wondering, but "peeled" is spelled correctly a number of other places in that recipe. I looked it up in Wiktionary and "pilled" is actually an obsolete form of the word "peeled". (It also means that your sweater got those little round things they get from wear. )



Either way, you remove the sweaters from the beets... 

All the recipes sound lovely.  Will have to look for some beets.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

Tax Lady and Dawgluver,

Interesting  post Tax Lady ... 

Imagine; you are a tax accountant, and a taxi is a vehicle which transports people in a registered special car ... English has quite a few interesting twists ... Latin, Greek, Arabic, Saxon, Anglo & Norman, Germanic, French etcetra ...

None the less, we all make type-oh errors ... I have to proof more carefully as I type extremely quickly.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

That sounds lovely...love feta cheese 



Souvlaki said:


> here is one yummy baked salad with beetroots:
> 
> 500 gr. small beetroots, preferably with the leaves, cut them in two
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie,

Ask Tax Lady, Pie Rogie & Souvlaki ... 

This is stunning if you like oven prepared Beetroot filled with Feta --- it is very versatile; one can use home made Ricotta as well and mint, or parsley or the herbs one prefers.

However, even for the jaded, this is delicious. The feta filling: Tax Lady found a way to use up the extra feta filling too. See thread. 

Glad to receive your compliment on the dish.

Kind regards.
Margi


----------

